#  Der kleine Patient >   abstehende Ohren bei Kindern? >

## Lottel

Hallöchen!
Muss gleich mal mit der Türe ins Haus fallen - meine beste Freundin hat entbunden vor einer Woche und der Kleine ist zuckersüß - bis auf eines: er hat abstehende Ohren!  :Sad:  Nun ja, sie ist jetzt gerade nicht gerade entzückt und hat halt volle Angst dass sich das nicht verwächst und er später dann wirklich viel gehänselt wird, das will man ja fürs eigene Kind mal gar nicht, aber ich muss gestehen habe da selbst null Erfahrung mit sowas - wie ist denn das insgesamt wann werden Öhrchen angelegt, ab welcher Art der Deformierung, und passiert sowas nicht erst im teeniealter?
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Also eigene Erfahrungen habe ich keine, aber ich habe hier im Krankenhaus jetzt schon zwei oder drei Mal Babys mit so einer Art Schalen auf den Ohren gesehen.. Ich denke, dass die irgendwie für die Ohrkorrektur sein dürften, aber genaueres müsste ich erst mal googeln. 
Ansonsten, wenn es sich nicht verwächst, ist soweit ich weiß ab dem späten Kindergarten oder dem frühen Schulalater eine operative Korrektur möglich. Versuch deiner Freundin Halt zu geben, sich Sorgen zu machen und seinem Kind das beste zu wünschen, das gehört zum Eltern-Sein dazu. Hat sie denn einen guten Kinderarzt als Ansprechpartner?

----------


## Lottel

Ja das denke ich mal auf jeden Fall - den mag sie Recht gerne und ist auch sehr nett, aber muss der das denn auch alles kennen, oder denkst du man kann sowas auch aktiv ansprechen? 
Und wieso Krankenhaus - arbeitest du denn da?
Danke nochmals!

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Nein, ich arbeite nicht im Krankenhaus, aber meine Mama hatte einen Reitunfall und hat sich einen komplizierten Bruch  zugezogenund ist mehrfach operiert worden. Ich war sie öfter im Krankenhaus besuchen und habe mich so eine Zeit lang immer mal wieder recht viel dort aufgehalten. 
Und stimmt, alles kennen muss man nicht, wäre auch ein bisschen viel verlangt. Ich habe jetzt mal Ohrkorrektur + Schale gegoogelt und bin dabei auf das Earwell-System gestoßen. Ich glaube, das ist das, was ich gesehen habe. An Stelle deiner Freundin würde ich das einfach beim Kinderarzt ansprechen, sie hat ja nichts zu verlieren  :Smiley:

----------


## Lottel

Werde ich machen, da danke ich für den Tipp, der Arzt sollte das ja kennen und vielleicht kann uns der nochmals aufklären, werde auf jeden Fall nachfragen. Und das tut auch nicht weh, wie lange trägt man denn sowas, hast du das auch damals gesehen oder gefragt?
Und oh - ich hoffe deiner Mama gehts wieder besser?

----------


## Tamagochi

Ich hab mich da mal ein wenig eingelesen und geguckt, was es da für Techniken gibt. Aber zu allererst ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass abstehende Ohren kein Fehler oder so sind, sondern ganz einfach ein genetische Gegebenheit von Mutter/Vater. 
Es gibt wohl zwei Möglichkeiten. Die Wickelmethode, die schon seit längerer Zeit praktiziert wird, dem Kind sehr viel und lange eine Mütze oder ein Stirnband umzubinden und dabei die Ohren anzulegen. Die dauerhafte Stellung der Ohren könnte eine Änderung hervorrufen.
Oder, was auch häufig praktiziert wird, ist eine Operation, die würde dann aber unter Schönheitsoperationen fallen, und da denke ich wirds teuer. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen! Liebe Grüße

----------


## Lottel

Aber ist nicht gerade diese Stirnbandmethode etwas fragwürdig, ich meine das ganz und gar selbst in die Hand zu nehmen ist schon sehr eigen, also ich würde mich da schon mit dem Arzt absprechen, denke ist schon etwas veraltet die Methode.

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Also wenn ein gutes (symetrisches) Ergebnis erzielt werden soll, dann würde ich auf Wickelmethoden und Stirnbänder verzichten. Vor allem gibt es da ja geeignete Medizinprodukte dafür  :Smiley:   

> Und das tut auch nicht weh, wie lange trägt man denn sowas, hast du das auch damals gesehen oder gefragt?

 Also exakte Informationen kann ich dir da jetzt keine geben, ich habe mich schon einmal mit einer Mutter unterhalten, deren Kind das Earwell System getragen hat, aber ich höre da immer eher zu, als dass ich nachfrage. Die Schälchen sind jedenfalls aus Silikon und werden für wenige Wochen am Ohr angebracht, dann ist der Knorpel in den meisten Fällen fertig ausgehärtet und die Behandlung erfolgreich abgeschlossen.   

> Und oh - ich hoffe deiner Mama gehts wieder besser?

 Ja, zum Glück  :Smiley:  Aber sehr lieb, dass du fragst!

----------


## Lottel

Danke für die Infos das wurde gleich mal weitergegeben an die Jungmutter die kannte das auch gar nicht und hats dann auch ergoogelt und wird das gleich mal ansprechen beim Arzt, das könnte ja passen aber muss sie ja mit dem Arzt erst abklären. 
Insgesamt ist man ja eben als Mutter super vorsichtig und will nur das Beste fürs eigene Kind und gerade wenn mans selbst aus der Schule kennt da kann man echt viel gehänselt werden und nicht jedes Kind kann gleich gut mit sowas umgehen, mancher sind auch sensibler als andere. Wir hatten in der Schule auch ein Mädel da ging es aber um die Nase und hui die musste sich viel gefallen lassen. Kinder können da sehr gemein sein.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Hallo  
Ja man bekommt nicht immer Babys die aussehen wie man sie sich vorstellt. Schade, dass sie sich das Glück trüben lässt, so hört sich an wegen ein paar Ohren. Das ist nun wirklich kein Problem.
Sie soll doch bitte erstmal abwarten. Meine Freundin hat mit 50 ihre Ohren anlegen lasse, es ist nie zu spät und keinesfalls ein Unglück. 
LG :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Lottel

Das stimmt schon auch, aber wie gesagt man darfs auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und wenn Jungeletern etwas besorgt sind anfangs kann das auch jeder verstehen, und dazu gibt es ja auch Ärzte die einen in solchen Fragen beraten können.

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Ist doch vollkommen normal, dass man seinem Kind den bestmöglichen Start ins Leben wünscht! Und wenn da wirklich eine Korrektur ohne OP in Frage kommt, warum sollte man das nicht versuchen? 
Natürlich ist ein chirurgischer Eingriff auch eine Option, aber ich denke wenn es ohne geht, dann wäre das natürlich vorzuziehen.   

> Danke für die Infos das wurde gleich mal weitergegeben an die Jungmutter die kannte das auch gar nicht und hats dann auch ergoogelt und wird das gleich mal ansprechen beim Arzt, das könnte ja passen aber muss sie ja mit dem Arzt erst abklären.

 Klingt doch soweit gut, dass sie sich mal damit auseinandersetzt. Ich halte ihr und ihrem Nachwuchs die Daumen, dass sie gemeinsam mit dem behandelnden Arzt die in diesem Fall beste Lösung finden können. Alles Gute!

----------


## Lottel

Danke, auch das wird weitergeleitet. Sie hat bereits es dem Kinderarzt auch gesagt, aber was jetzt genau rauskommt weiß ich noch nicht, er sieht es sich näher an bzw. auf der hp fand sie auch Krankenhäuser wo das gemacht und nachgefragt werden kann.

----------


## Herbärt

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
also ich persönlich habe noch keine Erfahrung damit, aber es soll nun eine Ohrenkorrektur geben, die ganz ohne Op stattfindet und bei der ein Erfolg garantiert ist. 
Ich persönlich würde nämlich niemals ein Baby oder Kleinkind aufgrund eines Schönheitsfehlers schon in solch jungen Jahren operieren lassen. Das sollte das Kind irgendwann selber entscheiden meiner Meinung nach. 
Ich habe dazu mal etwas im Internet recherchiert und folgenden Arzt als Beispiel gefunden, bei dem diese neue Methode verwendet wird:  Aktuelles aus der HNO-Privatpraxis Dr. Schuster in München 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen. Ich finde das nämlich eine super Sache und auf jeden Fall weniger Risiko, als eine OP.  
Liebe Grüße Herbert

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ... Ich persönlich würde nämlich niemals ein Baby oder Kleinkind aufgrund eines Schönheitsfehlers schon in solch jungen Jahren operieren lassen. Das sollte das Kind irgendwann selber entscheiden meiner Meinung nach. 
> ...

 erstens wird erst ab 5/6 jahre operiert und zweitens ist diese kleine korrektur allemal besser als jahrelanges mobbing. kinder sind in solchen fällen nämlich grausam und lassen sich auch nicht mit argumenten überzeugen. 
die op ist nach wenigen wochen ausgestanden, an den psychischen folgen durch mobbing in der kindheit trägt man ein leben lang.

----------


## x9z

Lieben Sie Ihre Kinder mehr wenn sie abstehende Ohren haben? Eine Operation ist gefährlich sogar mit unserem Medizinstand. Da ist keine Probleme, wenigstens sehe ich die nicht :Smiley:

----------


## Miba

Meine Eltern haben mir damals angeboten, mir die Ohren anlegen zu lassen und ich habe abgelehnt, weil ich Angst vor der OP hatte. 
Heute bin ich heilfroh darüber! Abstehende Ohren sind kein Makel sondern ein Markenzeichen, so sehe ich das!

----------


## AlexxPP

Das Aussehen kann man sich in der Tat nicht aussuchen  :Grin: . Hoffentlich freut sie sich dennoch über ihr Baby.

----------


## Alfons

Am ältesten und schonendsten sind die Wickelmethoden: Dem Neugeborenen rund um die Uhr eine Mütze oder ein Stirnband aufsetzen, um seine Ohren so lange dicht ans Köpfchen zu drücken, bis sie – hoffentlich – von selbst dort bleiben. Diese jahrhundertealte Praxis empfehlen viele Hebammen heute noch – der Erfolg ist allerdings ungewiss bis mäßig.

----------


## tina2011

Als ich damals entbunden habe lag eine andere Frau auf meinem Zimmer, die das selbe "Problem" hatten. Die Kleine hatte auch stark abstehende Ohren. Die Hebamme zeigte ihr wie das mit dem Wickeln der Ohren und den Mützen funktioniert. Neugeborene tragen ja eh in den ersten Wochen meist ein Mützchen. 
Da der Knorpel noch sehr weich ist, funktioniert dieses Wickeln sehr gut. Ich habe die Kleine nach 2 Jahren gesehen und die Ohren waren normal anliegend und die Kleine war zu niedlich - allerdings war sie das auch mit abstehenden Ohren.

----------


## petergro

Das man die Ohren bei Kindern anlegen lässt, ist mittlerweile schon ganz normal... bzw. das ist kein Einzelfall!  :Smiley:

----------

